# besoin d'aide pour iPod/iPhone?



## Petira (21 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, je suis un passionné en informatique et j'ai ouvert une sorte de standard sur MSN pour aider ceux qui ont des problèmes avec leur iPod/iPhone.

Je maitrise tous les iPod actuels ainsi que les générations précédentes(comme le 5G, sur ce forum j'ai même fait une marche à suivre pour rockbox sur 5G)

Surtout, n&#8217;hésitez pas à me rajouter sur MSN ou à poster ici vos questions.

MSN-->adresse-bidon@live.fr---> nouveau service d'aide pour iPod/iPhone.

Bien sûr mes services sont gratuits...

J'espère que je servirai.


LolYangccool.


----------



## JulienRkt (21 Juillet 2008)

Sympatoche comme idée 
Mais bientôt il va falloir que tu restes connecté sur MSN H-24


----------



## Petira (21 Juillet 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Sympatoche comme idée
> Mais bientôt il va falloir que tu restes connecté sur MSN H-24



ne tinquite pas...j'ai dejas commencer et depuis hier ya 6 personnes qui mon contacter!par contre je cherche UNE sucretaire pour repondre aux mail!

Si vous êtes interessee les filles contacter moi.


----------



## Petira (21 Juillet 2008)

maintenant ça fais 12 personnes,j'ai poster autre par!!! J'aime en informatique rendre service et pis ça met mes competances a l'épreuve!!!!

Cherche secrétaire!!!!!......bénévole......


----------



## colki (24 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un gros problème avec itunes, quand j'importe des cds sur itunes, je ne trouve pas les chansons sur ma liste de lecture...Avant elles étaient mises dans "ajouts récents" et donc quand je synchronisais mon ipod je cochais ma liste de lecture que j'avais faite et "ajouts récents" car ainsi je retrouvais les chansons des cds que j'avais importés... Mais depuis quelques jours, les cds semblent être importés mais je ne retrouve les chansons nulle part.. Et puis en plus, d'énervement j'ai supprimé cette liste "ajouts récents", et maintenant je ne la trouve plus (^^) . Donc je sais pas si c'est lié ou pas..
Voila, je sais pas si j'ai été claire, en tout cas j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.. Merci! 

Coline


----------



## Petira (9 Février 2010)

Oula, tu déterre un vieux topic. Mon service fonctionne toujours mais j'ai nettement moin de temps à vous consacrer.

Ajoute moi sur msn, on verra ça.


----------



## Petira (3 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Peut-on supprimer mon premier message? Il n'est plus d'actualité.
Merci.


----------



## Gwen (3 Décembre 2010)

Voila pourquoi il ne faut pas écrire n'importe quoi sur internet et qu'il faut maitriser un peu sa communication WEB, car là c'est un exemple flagrant. Rien ne se perd sur internet.

Rappelle-toi de la fable de la fontaine de la grenouille qui voulait devenir plus grosse que le b&#339;uf !

Tu as de la chance, je suis de bonne humeur, j'ai supprimé tes coordonnés MSN


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème iTunes avec mon 80G. Tu peux me répondre, c'est MEGA URGENT.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h46 ----------

Bon alors, personne ?


----------

